# How often do you shoot to keep archery muscles in tune.



## Arroslinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Been trying to shoot 15 to 20 a day. Up close in the basement.


----------



## Arcus Venator (Dec 19, 2008)

I also shoot in my basement. Usually about a dozen arrows 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

Two times a week. More when weather and chores allow the time. Seems like I’ve read it’s like seven days before you actually lose muscle.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Stroke 18 months ago so 3-4 time a week and shoot until arms can no longer shoot. I don't worry about only making good shots. I am worried about finishing a round. 10 to 15 good shots will not win a tournament. But is good for hunting where one good shot is all you need to get your animal. Went to Vegas again this year. 1st day, my left arm tired out after 4 ends That is 6 ends with practice ends. 2nd day the arm gave out after 6 scoring ends and the 3rd day it lasted until scoring end #8. 

There is hope. I won the Senior Olympics for my age group this year in Tucson, but my arm was starting to give out at 50 yards. Every shot after that was a struggle. I will attend the NFAA Nationals in Darrington this year and that will be the ultimate test due to it's steep hill courses and the number of arrows shot. Right now, I shoot 2 arrows per target on our Field range. By July, I will have to have it up to 4 arrows per target.


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

huteson2us2 said:


> Stroke 18 months ago so 3-4 time a week and shoot until arms can no longer shoot. I don't worry about only making good shots. I am worried about finishing a round. 10 to 15 good shots will not win a tournament. But is good for hunting where one good shot is all you need to get your animal. Went to Vegas again this year. 1st day, my left arm tired out after 4 ends That is 6 ends with practice ends. 2nd day the arm gave out after 6 scoring ends and the 3rd day it lasted until scoring end #8.
> 
> There is hope. I won the Senior Olympics for my age group this year in Tucson, but my arm was starting to give out at 50 yards. Every shot after that was a struggle. I will attend the NFAA Nationals in Darrington this year and that will be the ultimate test due to it's steep hill courses and the number of arrows shot. Right now, I shoot 2 arrows per target on our Field range. By July, I will have to have it up to 4 arrows per target.


Man keep pushing along, you are doing great! Myself I find I shoot much more consistently If I shoot twice a week. 65-70 arrows on league night and at least 40 on the weekend. I shoot every day in the morning during the hunting season, just a couple of arrows to start the day!


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

I try to shoot a few arrows in my back yard every day.

Sent from my SM-G973U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## Rickdawg (Feb 18, 2020)

I never shoot more than 2 dozen in my practice sessions outside in the summer, because that is when I notice myself getting tired and sloppy. In the off season, 6 arrows 2-3x a week in my 10 yard basement range. But I also regularly lift weights. I think exercises like bent over dumbbell rows and any motion on a lat pull down machine will help my muscles stay fit better than shooting the bow itself.


----------



## firewoodwolf (Jan 25, 2015)

Trying to shoot 3 sets of 3 there times per week. Keeps everything tuned up.


----------



## therealmccoy (Jul 30, 2010)

Not as much as I should this time of year.


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

30 minutes a day in the backyard.
More if I get to the range or am at an archery event.
Unless work or weather interfere.

DK


----------



## Shabang (Feb 22, 2020)

At least twice a week. I try to get in 100 arrows at least


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Daily, in the garage if the weather is bad, outside to 35 yards when the weather is good.


----------



## Buckaroo2 (May 24, 2011)

During the winter, I shoot in 2-3 target leagues/week and practice 1-2 times each week. Physically, I have no problem handling the routine but I struggle to maintain focus as the 10-12 week leagues start to wrap-up...I enjoy shooting immensely but when the focus goes, it is not fun limping to the finish line! During the remainder of the year, I shoot 1-3 times/week with my hunting set-up flinging 35-50 arrows downrange. Shooting is almost therapeutic for me but when focus is lost, it becomes very difficult.


----------



## Moxieman (Feb 19, 2020)

Try to shoot everyday if weather permits at least once a day


----------



## Mike2712 (Sep 28, 2019)

I shoot once or twice a week if I can. I've found that once a week won't maintain my proficiency but twice a week will.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Winter almost every day about 80/100 arrows & summer 4 to 5 times week & about 3+ hours per session. Have been very lucky as 75 & shoot 58# out door & 53# indoors.
huteson2us2 you have come a long way, keep up the good work as it seems like you are gaining more strength. Good Luck.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

I shoot a dozen arrows as often as I can. It’s staying light longer now. I’ll shoot daily if I’m goofing around outside


----------



## Bbike (May 24, 2016)

I shoot my compound bows everyday 30-60 shots , in my basement , local indoor range or outside depending on the weather. I will be 70 next month and I just enjoy the mind and body benefits of shooting a bow. Just last month I decided to learn to shoot a recurve. I bought a 35 lbs bow to start and I am shooting regularly to work on proper form as learning to shoot traditional is a different ball game compared to compound.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

EOD....every other day.


----------



## arraamis (Feb 20, 2020)

12 - 24 shots per day (in-house), preceded by stance and draw exercises. Whole routine lasts about an hour.


----------



## Alanlib (Sep 1, 2011)

2x a week


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

everything is personal for your situation but certainly 30 arrows X 3 times a week would be good. I also recommend blank Baleing a dozen or so arrows a 3X a week where it is all about form and not so much aiming etc. Just getting the shot cycle into muscle memory so you don't have to think of it while shooting. It takes time and refreshing for me at least on a regular basis.


----------



## luckyhook (Feb 7, 2020)

I usually dont shoot until around July , then I shoot 12 to 15 daily til season begins.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Every day in the storage trailer at work.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeAz (Aug 19, 2019)

I try to shoot every day if time permits.

NFAA target 5-spot : 40 arrows (5 arrows for 8 ends)
Vegas target 3-spot: 30 arrows (3 arrows for 10 ends)

Plus 20-30 arrows "warm-up" split between the two target types.

Lot of time spent stretching before shooting. I am old and need to do this to avoid "archery elbow" as well as other physical problems.

:archer:


----------



## Helgermite (Feb 12, 2020)

woof156 said:


> everything is personal for your situation but certainly 30 arrows X 3 times a week would be good. I also recommend blank Baleing a dozen or so arrows a 3X a week where it is all about form and not so much aiming etc. Just getting the shot cycle into muscle memory so you don't have to think of it while shooting. It takes time and refreshing for me at least on a regular basis.


Definitely agree with the blank Baleing. I end every session with 3 - 6 arrows at 1-3 yds from the bale closing my eyes after verifying my form. Then a slow squeeze on the release trigger (or fingers relax) to "feel the shot". It's been the best Target Panic cure and prevention I've found.


----------



## DMithell (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm a recurve shooter (Barebow) and shoot an average of twice a week at least 100 arrows each session.


----------



## Stryker03 (Feb 25, 2020)

64 yo Just back after about a 12 year layoff. 50 arrows a day for the last week. Back up to 60 pounds now.


----------



## RangerDad (Jul 10, 2018)

My thoughts, consider shooting your way up to 60 arrows per day. You can do it at home at real short yardage just blank bale with no sight on and work your form with your eyes closed you will feel you shot. Get to the range as often as schedule permits and shoot at least 60 arrows at a target. I really wont take that long to get there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sahl (Feb 28, 2020)

Maybe I am lucky but I typically shoot once in a while until June then 2-3 times a week. 60 arrows a day is a part time job 😳. That’s over 21k arrows a yr.


----------



## Friedfifo (Dec 29, 2019)

Every day, usually 5 shots


----------



## RanMan57 (Oct 30, 2013)

30 times every other day works for me.


----------



## min.joe (Jan 23, 2017)

I find 3 times a week pretty good , take your time between arrows . I like to shoot only 2 arrows and then pull. Repeat as many times as you can easly


----------



## swampkooter (Sep 27, 2016)

Pretty much everyday weather permitting. Retired, not a lot to do in the off season lol


----------



## Wishunt (Jun 25, 2016)

I shoot every day gives me something extra to do. I shoot in the basement 12 yards.


----------



## DCRICE1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Every day, I'm retired. Back yard 20 yards. Usually about 30 arrows.


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Shoot everyday if I possibly can. Outside preferably, but can shoot indoors.


----------



## mgx1138 (Mar 29, 2019)

I am a pretty new archer. Been shooting an Olympic Recurve bow for about 9 months. Usually I shoot 4 or 5 times a week; about 35 - 60 arrows per session. I am slowly getting stronger and improving my scores at that frequency.


----------



## twopass is me (Apr 14, 2020)

Dr said to exercise ,but as I am disabled and barely can walk. Archery gets me standing and walking and exercising. I want to join a club with 3d targets .
I can use a rollator to sit when I must.
Shooting my old bows out to 50 yrds everyday as whether allows


----------



## paips (Jan 26, 2020)

I shoot every day 10 - 30 or so , depending on weather.


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

I try to shoot 20-60 a day
just depends on mood


----------



## marknak357 (Jul 21, 2019)

Everyday nowadays. At least 80 arrows a day. I'm 67, retired only last year and repicked up a bow when I turned in the papers. I find I REALLY need a coach... Shops aren't ready for that yet, so I am SLOWLY trying to identify and correct form errors... I think I am getting them, but need someone to watch and correct me.


----------



## itry4deer!111 (May 31, 2020)

Itry to shoot everyday,in my basement mostly


----------



## rdotson (Dec 13, 2008)

I seem to shoot about that amount


----------



## rdotson (Dec 13, 2008)

I try to shoot daily


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Well, with my trad bows, I start out to only shoot a brace of 10-12 arrows. But after I shoot that brace, I go down to the target, take a look and think, "I can do better than this", and end up shooing another brace, and then another., and so on. 

Seems like I can shoot my light-in-hand recurves all day long, but my heavier compounds tire me out trying to hold them up to aim. So I don't shoot the compounds for as long as I shoot my trads.

Weather permiting, and even in a light drizzle, I shoot nearly about every day. It may be that I like shooting my bows way too much. I love it.


----------



## clay target guy (May 29, 2017)

I try to shoot every day if only a few arrows


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Shot 55 arrows a moment ago (5 sets, 11 arrows each set). Using my 25# Slick Stick - a pleasure to shoot, no strain. Shot from 10 yards away from target.


----------



## Uglykidjoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Odk if I'm considered a senior or not.
I'm 52,but had an abdominal aortic aneurysm surgery last fall.
Still recovering.
Just picked back up my bows about a month ago,and over did it. 
Form was bad,got frustrated and shot too much.
Now laying off a few days to let shoulder rest.
Before surgery...I would shoot 2 to 4 times a week...maybe 100 shots each session.
Now I've dropped my poundage down from 70 to 60,and going to go down to 50.
Just got a new compound so tuning it up.
My recurve I've done every other day this past 2 weeks,just a few shots a day.

Having a hard time accepting im not 30 years old anymore. Its a mental thing that's affecting me making me want to prove to myself that I still got "it".

But...ill overcome it. I'm just thankful to God n Jesus im still alive and able to draw a bow.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow It sounds you have recover well.


----------



## pmc1941 (Jul 13, 2020)

I am 73 been bowhunting since the days of longbows and recurves only, try to go to the archery range as much as possible, but in between, I use my rubber band while I am watching tv mostly ballgames when it gets closer to hunting season I go to the range a lease twice a week


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Normally several arrows (30-60 avg) & from 20 thru 60 yds. 2-4 times a week. This year, It's been sparce due to all the shoots being cancelled with virus.. Things opening up mid Aug so I'm shooting like once a week & at least 30 arrows. I've been shooting since 1956 so I guess my muscle memory doen't get to far away. I have a 900 round coming Sat (90 arrows) & another the 20th. It's been raining daily so no practise.. Hopefully at least 1 day of 90 shots b/4 Sat Tournament.


----------



## Kevinc1953 (Jul 2, 2020)

I try to get in a Little formwork with a stretch and every day and then shoot arrows three or four sessions a week


----------



## mossy oak wv (Apr 23, 2020)

I try and shoot every evening weather permitting, and will shoot between 30 and 50 arrows each session., I'm shooting a #30 recurve.


----------



## jdoremus (Aug 1, 2020)

I try to shoot 15-20 arrows 3x per week.


----------



## Toocold27 (Sep 12, 2020)

I shoot every day.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Have a problem during hunting season & take to long a break & pay for it most of Dec. to get back to where I was the end of Sept.


----------



## ka3grm (Dec 13, 2015)

Helgermite said:


> Off season I shoot a minimum of once a week. Usually 10-15 arrows. Once I start to feel fatigue, I stop to avoid reinforcing bad habits. A couple of months before season I increase to 2 - 3 times per week and about 15-20 arrows per session depending on how much time I have.


I live in Florida, so I can go outside and shoot everyday year round. Set a goal of increasing by 20 arrows a week. In no time you'll be shooting more arrows than you ever realized. I'm 67 and shoot 150 everyday out of a PSE Supra Focus XL LD.


----------



## marklight (Oct 19, 2021)

Trying to shoot 2-3 a week. A lot of Advil.....


----------

